# Berry beers



## mrsupraboy (10/5/15)

I was wondering what is the best berry beer you have made. Have people done this to the link at the bottom and others. 

Is there a better recipe then the rasberry beer. Can i use fresh and not frozen. I'm worried about the recent nanas hiv scare

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1331-raspberry-beer/


----------



## manticle (10/5/15)

If it makes you feel any better, it wasn't hiv.


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/5/15)

Yeh it was something close to that


----------



## Phoney (10/5/15)

I've made that (very similar) recipe, but used WY3068 for the yeast. 

Buying punnets of fresh raspberries to make up to 2KG would cost you a fortune! Use Aldi frozen raspberries, you won't get Aids.

The thing I find with fruit beers, is that after 1 glass, I've had enough. So a keg ends up sitting there for 6+ months, by which time all of the yeast esters have long disappeared...


----------



## manticle (10/5/15)

Hep A was the disease in question - not that I'd willingly contract that either but it's a far cry from HIV.

However I reckon if you check the source of the berries, you'll be fine with frozen.

Not made personally but drunk plenty of berry beers and the styles that lend themselves to that character are things like hefeweizen or some sours like berliner weiss or lambic.

One thing these all have in common is tartness, distinct yeast character and bugger all hop character or bitterness which might combat the berry character somewhat.


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/5/15)

Phoney how long did it take till ready to drink and was it a good drink. Would you change anything


----------



## Lincoln2 (10/5/15)

Fruit in beer is an abomination. Cease and desist immediately. Water, yeast, malt & hops. Trust me, I am an award winning brewer and I am quite drunk.


----------



## Yob (10/5/15)

Raspberry RIS 

Nuf sed


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/5/15)

Is that the name of a beer. Care to post the recipe


----------



## Yob (10/5/15)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3X8s_x6W26s/T0YbJzPAxSI/AAAAAAAAIwI/q_95m1laWCY/s1600/Courage_1914_Imperial_Stout_final.JPG

I think this is it.. 

Mardoo? 

There is some process missing from the bill list.

I added candi syrup, and racked onto 1.5kg berries with 10 points to go.


----------



## eMPTy (10/5/15)

I did one with the Woolworths Select frozen raspberries (produce of Chile from memory) about a week after the HIV scare. Just racked my wheat beer onto them in secondary. Turned out quite nicely.


----------



## Yob (10/5/15)

Hepatitis


----------



## eMPTy (10/5/15)

That is the one.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/15)

eMPTy said:


> I did one with the Woolworths Select frozen raspberries (produce of Chile from memory) about a week after the HIV scare. Just racked my wheat beer onto them in secondary. Turned out quite nicely.



How long till drinkable. Also what yeast did you use


----------



## 1974Alby (11/5/15)

I have made a raspberry wit a couple of times which turned out quite nicely...simply racked a belgian wit onto about 1.5kg of frozen berries in secondary...the paleness of the base beer acquired a pinkish hue and the tartness suited the style beautifully...I left it on the berries for around 5 days from memory and it was ready to drink straight away, though was at its best after a couple of weeks in the keg! Would make again...in summer.


----------



## Mardoo (11/5/15)

Some of you might be interested in this GBW brewing with fruit master class


----------



## takai (11/5/15)

Yob said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3X8s_x6W26s/T0YbJzPAxSI/AAAAAAAAIwI/q_95m1laWCY/s1600/Courage_1914_Imperial_Stout_final.JPG
> 
> I think this is it..
> 
> ...


How does this age? I want to brew some to take to a conference in November, but want the raspberry tang to still be fresh in the bottle.


----------



## Yob (11/5/15)

Dunno, I drank it.. Was too damn nice


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/5/15)

That Raspberry RIS was incredible Yob, well balanced, bright fruit character, well hidden alcohol, amazing beer, wish ya had more left to bring to the Melbourne Brewers meetings!-


----------



## Yob (11/5/15)

Ive still got 1 bottle (retrieved back off the FIL) for Vicbrew and there _might be_ a litre or two in the bottom of the keg (now safely removed from the fridge) but the odds of any of it making it out of the brewery are quite slim :lol:


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/5/15)

I'll have to remember to sign up to judge the specialty category at VicBrew, straight up 50 for that beer!


----------



## eMPTy (11/5/15)

mrsupraboy said:


> How long till drinkable. Also what yeast did you use


Drinkable as soon as adequately carbonated in the bottle. Was better after a few more weeks though. I only did a small run with some of a bigger batch and used what i had around. Don't exactly recall which yeast it was unfortunately. Would have been something common, nothing fancy.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/15)

Albainian said:


> I have made a raspberry wit a couple of times which turned out quite nicely...simply racked a belgian wit onto about 1.5kg of frozen berries in secondary...the paleness of the base beer acquired a pinkish hue and the tartness suited the style beautifully...I left it on the berries for around 5 days from memory and it was ready to drink straight away, though was at its best after a couple of weeks in the keg! Would make again...in summer.





eMPTy said:


> Drinkable as soon as adequately carbonated in the bottle. Was better after a few more weeks though. I only did a small run with some of a bigger batch and used what i had around. Don't exactly recall which yeast it was unfortunately. Would have been something common, nothing fancy.


Where the drinks sour tasting or just blueberry tasting


----------



## Mardoo (11/5/15)

Yob said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3X8s_x6W26s/T0YbJzPAxSI/AAAAAAAAIwI/q_95m1laWCY/s1600/Courage_1914_Imperial_Stout_final.JPG
> 
> I think this is it..
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, yes, that was our base recipe. 10% of the black malt went into the boil as whole, unmilled malt


----------



## BJB (11/5/15)

Has anyone tried Aldi's sour cherries in a sour?


----------



## Crofty (12/5/15)

Are they the ones that give you HIV?


----------



## takai (13/5/15)

Yob said:


> Dunno, I drank it.. Was too damn nice


Hm, how long did it age for in the keg?


----------



## Yob (13/5/15)

At least 3 days before I was drinking it.... Oh hang on.. Forced carbed a bottles from the FV before it was even finished... It 'maybe' got to 4 months old...


----------



## Whiteferret (13/5/15)

Yob said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3X8s_x6W26s/T0YbJzPAxSI/AAAAAAAAIwI/q_95m1laWCY/s1600/Courage_1914_Imperial_Stout_final.JPG
> 
> I think this is it..
> 
> ...


Are they the only hops you used Yob? h34r:
How much of which candi syrup too.


----------



## Yob (13/5/15)

Believe it or not, yep, we stuck to the hop bill. 

We Pu some syrup in the boil, I put more in during the FV. 

Mardoo would know amounts more than me, was a couple of packs as I recall


----------



## Whiteferret (8/7/15)

Mardoo? Anything else to add. Should have quizzed you more on the weekend. I will probably use this without the berries to fill my barrel but will do one on the side to see what its like.

P.S. it took me a while to find this thread.


----------



## slcmorro (8/7/15)

Blueberry Hefeweizen:

Wheat 2kg
Golden Promise 500g
Pils 500g
Vienna 500g
Caramunich 300g

Hallertau MF to 24 IBU
Mashed at 67c
Wyeast 3638 @ 20c - racked to secondary on day 7 onto 1.5kgs of fresh, blended blueberries.


----------



## GalBrew (9/7/15)

Dips Me Lid said:


> I'll have to remember to sign up to judge the specialty category at VicBrew, straight up 50 for that beer!


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Dips Me Lid (9/7/15)

GalBrew said:


> Be careful what you wish for!


I imagine the specialty category would be difficult to judge, probably get all sorts of crazy entries, I find the normal categories challenging enough to judge as it is.


----------



## bradmccoy (9/7/15)

Take an amber ale recipe, add a kilo of frozen berries at the end of your boil, add about 250g coffee beans in the fermenter. Great flavour combo.


----------



## contrarian (9/7/15)

I've made a RIS that was secondary fermented on 1kg of fresh cherries, used a wyeast farmhouse ale yeast cake from a previous brew and it came up quite nicely.

We had a brew challenge in the Illawarra using fruit in beers and the range and quality was fantastic. Winner was a coconut porter that was like drinking a bounty. Fantastic stuff!


----------

